# Local Gun Shops: Hand Guns



## JustynSayneBand

Can anyone suggest a good local gunshop in the Southern Maryland area that deals in hand guns, besides Fred's in Waldorf, I want to keep some money in my pocket. Thanks.

Dwight
dwightsmail@somd.net


----------



## rack'm

I found Fred's in Waldorf $100 cheaper than anywhere else when I bought my Rugar a few years back. :shrug:


----------



## thakidistight

rack'm said:
			
		

> I found Fred's in Waldorf $100 cheaper than anywhere else when I bought my *Rugar* a few years back. :shrug:


:shrug: New brand?


----------



## desertrat

thakidistight said:
			
		

> :shrug: New brand?


I think the Rugars are a bit cheaper than the Rugers.


----------



## Softballkid

Southern Maryland Firearms aka Bennet's


Its down towards the Rt 5 side of St. Andrews Church Road..

I only deal with him, he has excellent prices


----------



## wv4x4

Go to www.gunbroker.com and find what you want!  

Contact Damian
D's Outdoor Supplies
20845 Callaway Village
Callaway, MD 20620
phone: 301-994-3005

Transfer fee: $25 all guns, handguns add $15 for paperwork


----------



## harleygirl

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> Can anyone suggest a good local gunshop in the Southern Maryland area that deals in hand guns, besides Fred's in Waldorf, I want to keep some money in my pocket. Thanks.
> 
> Dwight
> dwightsmail@somd.net


Actually the Tackle Box in Lexington Park has some good deals.....their inventory frequently changes, so check back often.


----------



## desertrat

wv4x4 said:
			
		

> Go to www.gunbroker.com and find what you want!
> 
> Contact Damian
> D's Outdoor Supplies
> 20845 Callaway Village
> Callaway, MD 20620
> phone: 301-994-3005
> 
> Transfer fee: $25 all guns, handguns add $15 for paperwork


That Desert Eagle sure looks nice.


----------



## LordStanley

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Actually the Tackle Box in Lexington Park has some good deals.....their inventory frequently changes, so check back often.




but over all they have high prices....  Thier Glocks, Sig's and Hk's are way over priced


----------



## wv4x4

I wouldnt buy a $.50 fishing hook from the Tackle box!  Their prices are outrageous and the owner in there is a complete idiot!


----------



## LordStanley

What we need is an indoor shooting range.  Sanners is just to expensive, plus it sucks to shoot in the winter time.

anyone know how hard it would be to open one In St Marys county?


----------



## Ponytail

LordStanley said:
			
		

> What we need is an indoor shooting range.  Sanners is just to expensive, plus it sucks to shoot in the winter time.
> 
> anyone know how hard it would be to open one In St Marys county?



I'm shocked.  I don't think Sanners is expensive at all.  It's cheaper than any indoor range I've been too.  I love Sanners Lake.  Shoot whenever you want, and most times, I have the range to myself. What's not to like?

And then there's this one too...
http://www.msar.com/directions.html   I haven't been there, but I'll bet it's not cheap.


----------



## LordStanley

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I'm shocked.  I don't think Sanners is expensive at all.  It's cheaper than any indoor range I've been too.  I love Sanners Lake.  Shoot whenever you want, and most times, I have the range to myself. What's not to like?
> 
> And then there's this one too...
> http://www.msar.com/directions.html   I haven't been there, but I'll bet it's not cheap.




Only time I like to shoot outdoors is during IDPA matches.  But if the weathers bad or its dark. There is no where to go.

I used to work at one in Richmond that was open till 10pm.  During the winter months, we were busy all week long


----------



## blacklabman

Totally agree with vw4x4 about not dealing with Tackle Box.  They do NOT support local sporting organizations and especially the St. Mary's County Ducks Unlimited chapter.


----------



## blacklabman

Well LordStanley, Sanner's Lake membership quota has been reached and you wouldn't get accepted anyway.


----------



## itsbob

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> Can anyone suggest a good local gunshop in the Southern Maryland area that deals in hand guns, besides Fred's in Waldorf, I want to keep some money in my pocket. Thanks.
> 
> Dwight
> dwightsmail@somd.net


What kind of gun are you looking for?


----------



## LordStanley

blacklabman said:
			
		

> Well LordStanley, Sanner's Lake membership quota has been reached and you wouldn't get accepted anyway.




why is that?  Beacuse the Quota has been reached


----------



## AK-74me

Maryland, especially SOMD sucks for trying to buy guns. I order everything I buy online and have it shipped to a local FFL.

I've been to Tacklebox, Maryland Small Arms and a few others and they are all  extremely more then you can find online. I wouldn't mind paying a little more and supporting a local buisness but these guys are out to rape you.


----------



## Mousebaby

Hubby says try D's in Callaway and Southern Maryland Firearms on rt. 4!


----------



## Ponytail

AK-74me said:
			
		

> Maryland, especially SOMD sucks for trying to buy guns. I order everything I buy online and have it shipped to a local FFL.
> 
> I've been to Tacklebox, Maryland Small Arms and a few others and they are all  extremely more then you can find online. I wouldn't mind paying a little more and supporting a local buisness but these guys are out to rape you.



That's what I did.  The local FFL's are pretty cheap.  The gun prices are out of whack.  I wound up going through a PA FFL though cuz that's where I officially live, and the FFL was double what it is here, but up there, they don't like to sell guns that they can't make a profit from, so they up the FFL prices.  The gun prices if purchased from their stock, are cheaper than here though.

I spent double what I was shopping for here, but I do love my Dawson Precision STI.    Started out looking at Glocks.  Hopefully be able to pick up another STI next year.


----------



## wv4x4

Here ae the local Firearms dealers and their transfer fees if you buy something online.

Tom Bennett
Southern Maryland Firearms
42274 St. Andrews Church Rd
Leonardtown, MD 20650
email: Click here to email me
phone: 301-475-9826

Hours: Mon-Fri 10:00am-6:00pm; Sat 10:00am-3:00pm
Transfer fee: Long guns-$50 + sales tax, MD compliant hanguns-$100 + MSP fees + sales tax


Damian
D's Outdoor Supplies
20845 Callaway Village
Callaway, MD 20620
email: Click here to email me
phone: 301-994-3005

Transfer fee: $25 all guns, handguns add $15 for paperwork


Kelly M. Selby
KMS Sports
Hollywood, MD 20636
email: Click here to email me
phone: 301-373-5789
fax: 301-373-5789
cellular: 301-440-7316
pager: 301-440-7316

Hours: 4:30pm-7:30pm Mon-Wed, 9:00am-3:00pm Sat, closed Thru & Sun
Transfer fee: $25.00 (long guns only!) plus sales tax


Nick Cromwell
Cromwell's Firearms
Great Mills, MD 20634
email: Click here to email me
phone: 240-298-7239

Transfer fee: $25 (non-regulated firearm), $40 (regulated firearm


Al
Trailblazer Arms
LaPlata, MD 20646
email: Click here to email me
phone: 301-934-2829

Hours: by appointment
Transfer fee: $25 to NRA members, $35 others plus S/H


Joseph Mowery
J & J GUNS
509 August St.
Easton, MD 21601
email: Click here to email me
phone: 410-822-3375
cellular: 410-713-2234

Transfer fee: $20.00 long guns, $25.00 handguns, $15.00 state police


Larry or Mike
Albrights Gun Shop
36 Dover St
Easton, MD 21601
email: Click here to email me
phone: 410-820-8811
fax: 410-820-4035

Hours: 9:00am-5:00pm Mon-Fri, 9:00am-3:00pm Sat, 11:00am-3:00pm Sun



Lou Klein: Owner/Master Gunsmith
Lou's Sporting Goods
Bowie, MD 20715
email: Click here to email me
phone: 301-262-6138
fax: 301-352-8720
cellular: 301-466-6697

Hours: 6:00pm-8:30pm Mon,Tues,Thurs,Fri, 11:00am-6pm Sat
Transfer fee: $50.00 most firearms


Bryon Richardson
Fur Fins and Feathers
23501 Marsh Road
Mardela Springs, MD 21837
email: Click here to email me
phone: 410-742-2023
fax: 410-742-2023

Hours: 9:00 a.m. - 5:00p.m. 7 days a week
Transfer fee: $25.00 Long Guns Only plus $5.00 NICS and 5% sales tax


----------



## JustynSayneBand

*I made My Decision!*

I went to Fred's In Waldorf, shopped everywhere and they offered me the bst price in Southern Maryland. I got what I wanted and at the lowest price. Thanks for all the input and feedback

Dwight


----------



## Madman

I have to agree with some of the earlier comments about the Tackle Box. I only buy there as a last resort anymore.  I purchased a handgun from Southern Maryland Firearms, got a better deal and much better service.


----------



## AK-74me

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> I went to Fred's In Waldorf, shopped everywhere and they offered me the bst price in Southern Maryland. I got what I wanted and at the lowest price. Thanks for all the input and feedback
> 
> Dwight



So what did you end up getting?

and where in Waldorf is Fred's again?

Lately wheelguns have caught my interest and I want a S&W 625 in .45
did you happen to see any there?


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Do any of these shops sell ammo, or is this just gun / accessory sales. The reason why I ask is, I am trying to find a local dealer who carries 17 HMR ammo. CCI 17HMR FMJ, to be specific. Fred's Has it for $12.98 a box, which is great compared to ordering it off the net. Just curious if there is anyone else who has it cheaper.



			
				wv4x4 said:
			
		

> Here are the local Firearms dealers and their transfer fees if you buy something online.
> 
> Tom Bennett
> Southern Maryland Firearms
> 42274 St. Andrews Church Rd
> Leonardtown, MD 20650
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 301-475-9826
> 
> Hours: Mon-Fri 10:00am-6:00pm; Sat 10:00am-3:00pm
> Transfer fee: Long guns-$50 + sales tax, MD compliant hanguns-$100 + MSP fees + sales tax
> 
> 
> Damian
> D's Outdoor Supplies
> 20845 Callaway Village
> Callaway, MD 20620
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 301-994-3005
> 
> Transfer fee: $25 all guns, handguns add $15 for paperwork
> 
> 
> Kelly M. Selby
> KMS Sports
> Hollywood, MD 20636
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 301-373-5789
> fax: 301-373-5789
> cellular: 301-440-7316
> pager: 301-440-7316
> 
> Hours: 4:30pm-7:30pm Mon-Wed, 9:00am-3:00pm Sat, closed Thru & Sun
> Transfer fee: $25.00 (long guns only!) plus sales tax
> 
> 
> Nick Cromwell
> Cromwell's Firearms
> Great Mills, MD 20634
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 240-298-7239
> 
> Transfer fee: $25 (non-regulated firearm), $40 (regulated firearm
> 
> 
> Al
> Trailblazer Arms
> LaPlata, MD 20646
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 301-934-2829
> 
> Hours: by appointment
> Transfer fee: $25 to NRA members, $35 others plus S/H
> 
> 
> Joseph Mowery
> J & J GUNS
> 509 August St.
> Easton, MD 21601
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 410-822-3375
> cellular: 410-713-2234
> 
> Transfer fee: $20.00 long guns, $25.00 handguns, $15.00 state police
> 
> 
> Larry or Mike
> Albrights Gun Shop
> 36 Dover St
> Easton, MD 21601
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 410-820-8811
> fax: 410-820-4035
> 
> Hours: 9:00am-5:00pm Mon-Fri, 9:00am-3:00pm Sat, 11:00am-3:00pm Sun
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Klein: Owner/Master Gunsmith
> Lou's Sporting Goods
> Bowie, MD 20715
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 301-262-6138
> fax: 301-352-8720
> cellular: 301-466-6697
> 
> Hours: 6:00pm-8:30pm Mon,Tues,Thurs,Fri, 11:00am-6pm Sat
> Transfer fee: $50.00 most firearms
> 
> 
> Bryon Richardson
> Fur Fins and Feathers
> 23501 Marsh Road
> Mardela Springs, MD 21837
> email: Click here to email me
> phone: 410-742-2023
> fax: 410-742-2023
> 
> Hours: 9:00 a.m. - 5:00p.m. 7 days a week
> Transfer fee: $25.00 Long Guns Only plus $5.00 NICS and 5% sales tax


----------



## JustynSayneBand

Now, Dick's Sports in the Waldorf mall, that place is a joke, if it's not on the shelf, they don't have it. I get the impression these guys that work there are all book taught, and by that I mean, they scan the owners manuals and learn what they can for whatever product the UPS guy drops off that day. They do have a lot of ammo, alot of ammo no one around here uses. Like Sports Authority's old fishing section, now where is the nearest salt water to Waldorf? And Wal-Mart in La Plata is officially getting out of the hunting / guns / ammo bidness too, so, that's a lost cause.


----------



## AK-74me

Natchez has CCI 17HMR for $9-something a box


----------



## gumby

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> Now, Dick's Sports in the Waldorf mall, that place is a joke, if it's not on the shelf, they don't have it. I get the impression these guys that work there are all book taught, and by that I mean, they scan the owners manuals and learn what they can for whatever product the UPS guy drops off that day. They do have a lot of ammo, alot of ammo no one around here uses. Like Sports Authority's old fishing section, now where is the nearest salt water to Waldorf? And Wal-Mart in La Plata is officially getting out of the hunting / guns / ammo bidness too, so, that's a lost cause.




I have to agree with you. I tried to buy a 20 gauge for my daughter and the guy behind the counter had it stuck in his head that I HAD to buy this 410/22 combo they had. I told him 4 times what I wanted and he just wouldn't hear it. I use them as a last resort only. I heard that WalMart(in LaPlata) is going to keep their hunting stuff.??


----------



## AK-74me

> I heard that WalMart(in LaPlata) is going to keep their hunting stuff.??



As in? ..............Guns

Wal-Mart is getting out of the gun buisness, some stores will hang on longer than others but it was a corporate decision and so all stores will eventually follow suit.


----------



## gumby

AK-74me said:
			
		

> As in? ..............Guns
> 
> Wal-Mart is getting out of the gun buisness, some stores will hang on longer than others but it was a corporate decision and so all stores will eventually follow suit.




I heard they will keep everything they have in stock and replenish supplies as needed. I heard they have no intentions of changing anything but you know how rumors are. I hope they keep it all.


----------



## JustynSayneBand

gumby said:
			
		

> I heard they will keep everything they have in stock and replenish supplies as needed. I heard they have no intentions of changing anything but you know how rumors are. I hope they keep it all.



Yeah me too! They don't have a huge selection of stuff, but, they do seem to have a lot of things I go in there for. I was told by the lady who is the department manager at the La Plata store that they were going to be getting out of the hunting stuff, she seemed real serious about it and actually appeared to know what she was talking about, real down to earth and quite friendly, she didn't treat me like I was stalling her coffee break. I asked her about the CCI 17 HMR FMJ's and she was actually quite knowledgeable about the subject, she said she didn't have any in stock and would be getting them as soon as she could since there were so many people looking for them. Everyone else, like them boneheads at Dick's in the mall, you ask for something and they have this stupid expression on their face like, "What do you want that for?" it's more like a sarcastic "of course not", like "no one in the whole world would want that". Just a gang of arrogant a$$es


----------



## AK-74me

gumby said:
			
		

> I heard they will keep everything they have in stock and replenish supplies as needed. I heard they have no intentions of changing anything but you know how rumors are. I hope they keep it all.



Going by what the sporting goods guy at the P.F. store said they were all going to stop selling guns. Now I have heard this from several people on a few of the gun boards I visit too, seems the trend is and this is coming from stores all over the U.S. is that they are dropping the guns sales. I'll search and see if I can find anything more official and post my results later.


----------



## DealWithIt

HUGE sale at Gander Mountain this weekend!  The closest one is in Fredericksburg - I'm headed there today .....


----------



## JustynSayneBand

See if they have any CCI 17 HMR FMJ's while you're down that way.


----------



## dustin

Has anyone shot one of those Mosin-Nagant 91/30's?  If so what do you think of them?

I found them on www.jgsales.com for under 100 bucks...


----------



## gumby

dustin said:
			
		

> Has anyone shot one of those Mosin-Nagant 91/30's?  If so what do you think of them?
> 
> I found them on www.jgsales.com for under 100 bucks...




Are these used guns?? Let me know if you get one. I may buy one too just cause they're cheap.


----------



## dustin

gumby said:
			
		

> Are these used guns?? Let me know if you get one. I may buy one too just cause they're cheap.


 most of them were arsenal refinished in russia (if you buy them from a distributor) and layered with cosmoline. But yes that are used or some of the parts have been used at one point or another. 

There is the the 91/30, the M44, and the M38. the M44 I believe is the most popular. They are considered curio and relic but from what I've read on the internet people shoot them as frequently as if it were a modern weapon. 

Do a wikipedia search on Mosin-Nagant... tell you more about the history of them...


----------



## AK-74me

JustynSayneBand said:
			
		

> See if they have any CCI 17 HMR FMJ's while you're down that way.



I just saw in Cheaper than Dirt's latest catalog they have it for $6-something a box.

here is a link, though I don't see the same sale that they had in the catalog.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/17hornad_cjg.htm


----------

